# Eventing Stallion for my mare by Courage II



## annar535 (2 June 2013)

Hello,
I have a Holstein X TB mare out of the stallion Courage II.
She is a lovely natured mare with a great jump in her.
I am hoping to put her in foal and would like to put her to stallion that throws bold big jumping horses with who I can hopefully event in the future!
Any suggestions as to who I should use with her would be appreciated,
Thank you!


----------



## Lgd (3 June 2013)

Pics for conformation would help.
What points would you like to improve on her.
How tall is she and do you a max/min height for the stallion.

As a basic start  would look to go full or near full TB to get the ground speed.


----------



## TheMule (3 June 2013)

Sula Blue- lovely big TB stallion, just won an intermediate and seems consistant in all 3 phases


----------



## koeffee (3 June 2013)

I have a Courage mare to out of a tb mare line, i put Loulou de Villiers on her and wow what a foal, he was Concorde x Starter so plenty of blood, foal was sold before it was born. Brendon stud's Caretino Glory is a nice horse, im undecided who to put my courage mare to this year?! http://www.moncompetitionstallion.co.uk/2013-foalsfor-sale.html foal is the bay. good luck


----------



## annar535 (4 June 2013)

She is 16.1hh I dont have a max height for a stallion but dont want it too small would like to try and keep her height. 

I would put up some pictures of her if I could work out how any hints anybody?!!


----------



## koeffee (5 June 2013)

To add pics you need to upload to photobucket then paste code onto here!


----------



## annar535 (5 June 2013)

I hope this works, not very good with computers!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## annar535 (5 June 2013)

Not the best photos but didnt have many of her! She is far more able jumper than that picture shows it was at a training day and dont have any other pictures of her jumping!


----------



## annar535 (5 June 2013)

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=amour+de+reve&x=19&y=13
This is a link to her pedigree.
I liked the look of the stallion Legrande, a buckskin stallion has anyone used him?


----------



## Lgd (6 June 2013)

She's definitely taken more to the TB side of her heritage in build but the heavier Holstein genes will still be lurking so would be careful not to use anything that may give you more chunk.

Legrande certainly has the jump and is doing well in dressage as well. Good temperament. Not sure that he has ever evented but his owner does post on here.

I used a young coloured stallion called Spyder GB on my Orlov x mare (who is much chunkier than your mare) to produce an event foal. Slight punt as he was a first season sire but had the bloodlines I was after and conformation, temperament etc ticked the boxes. Foal got a very good first premium at the futurity (Lynne Crowden was the evaluator) despite him being a big lazy in the heat. 
He is lighter framed and more elegant than Mum, has a temperament to die for and very good movement. Would have kept him but I dressage rather than event and whilst his paces are good enough for pure dressage they are not quite GP quality, so he has been sold, albeit to a friend. Mare is nice (SHBGB headmare book graded) but did not expect to get something quite as good as this. Have had a couple of people ask if I would re-do the breeding for them as he is such a nice foal. Sadly Mum has been retired from the breeding game as I would have liked one of hers to keep, but was not to be. Can't link to my pics from work but will try and remember to do it later.


----------



## Ionadiamond (6 June 2013)

I have some frozen semen from King Cotton Gold (now deceased) and I don't have a use for it- was NFFR and my mare was put to sleep last year so one dose left. Bit of an unusual proposal but would be willing to sell it under market value if you like him! http://kingcottongold.com/


----------



## annar535 (6 June 2013)

Has anyone else got any foals by him?
How do you find they have turned out, with regards to temperment conformation jumping ability etc?


----------



## seabsicuit2 (6 June 2013)

Do you want an eventer or a SJ?

If eventer then I think you would have to go near/full TB

If you don't mind a chunkier/ heavier type royal Concorde put a fabolous jump and temperament onto my mare. He won the hickstead speed derby & his family are steeped in international jumpers ( v important in a stallion)

At the end of the day you want an out & out jumping horse so do look at bloodlines that are proven to produce good jumpers


----------



## ali bongo (6 June 2013)

I have a yearling filly by Legrande and my hanoverian broodmare is due to foal to him again in a couple of weeks.  He is fabulous.  I intend to event my youngsters and infact I have just arrived home tonight from Bramham International Horse Trials where my yearling was placed 4th in a highly competitive Event breeding Youngstock class.  My filly was extremely well behaved and took everything in her stride.  I would certainly recommend Legrande as an event sire  xx


----------



## gadetra (6 June 2013)

To be honest if you are breeding for eventing I would go TB as with the heavier Holstein in there you don't want something too hefty. Are you in Ireland by any chance? If so there is Pointiliste, Loughehoe Guy, Saracen Hill, Riyalan, Diamond Discovery and Market Square to choose from, all proven.  
Loughehoe Guy ou are pretty much guaranteed to keep the jump, and I love Poinitiliste, him and Riyalan, Market Square and Saracen Hill are heavier NH type so if your mare breeds more TB type it won't be too light in bone. Diamond Discovery is lovely in the flesh as well.
It looks like Mayo/Galway in your pics hence my wondering if you're in Ireland!


----------



## annar535 (7 June 2013)

No I'm not in Ireland but in the north of Scotland I was thinking of having her ai'd but would need to look at logistics of getting it here and finding a vet who will do it!
There are so many good stallions out there it's hard to choose which would best suit! 
Ali bongo I would be very interested to see pictures of your young one to legrande, how do you find their temperament etc?
Thank you!


----------



## Molly01 (7 June 2013)

I have a Legrande youngster and he has a wonderful temperament.


----------



## ali bongo (7 June 2013)

She has a fantastic temperament and takes everything in her stride. She is also very loving. I have a lovely pic of her at Bramham yesterday but I,m not sure how to upload on here. If someone could point me in the right direction I will put it o. Xx


----------



## upsallstud (7 June 2013)

Hi,

Its some times nice to think a little out the box....Have you thought about using a young up and coming stallion?

We have lots of studs around at the moment... maybe have a look around and see what you would like to improve on your mare.

Amy


----------



## cruiseline (8 June 2013)

annar535 please go to my public profile in the album 'Legrande', I have uploaded loads of photos of his babies


----------



## cruiseline (8 June 2013)

ali bongo said:



			She has a fantastic temperament and takes everything in her stride. She is also very loving. I have a lovely pic of her at Bramham yesterday but I,m not sure how to upload on here. If someone could point me in the right direction I will put it o. Xx
		
Click to expand...

Here you go ali bongo


----------



## annar535 (8 June 2013)

She is beautiful Ali bongo! You must be really pleased! Looks like she moves well too.


----------



## pip6 (9 June 2013)

Our ISH eventer broodmare has produced 3 cracking offspring, all with natural paces & scope. We wanted to be careful to use tb / high tb for the speed, & we didn't want anything heavier than her (she looks like nh tb), as she is 1/4 ID.

We have twice used Tinsley Faerie Legend from Brendon Hills Stud. These are very well put together, the elder one is now 5 & already won her first ODE from only 3 outings, dressage scoring under 30% every time out. Natural bold jumper, lovely temperaments, but not a novice ride though very easy to work with.

The second foal was by Catherston Dazzler (see avatar as yearling). This filly isn't as bold, but still very forward going & willing, straightforward but again not novice ride. Outstanding conformation & movement (won national youngstock showing competition last year, already qualified for finals this year in ridden & inhand sports horse class). Due to start jumping next year (only 4 this year).

In terms of ease to handle & produce, I'd recommend Tinsley Faerie Legend. Sensible price, Welton & Ben Faerie bloodlines close up, mainly tb, produces correct, sound, great temperament youngsters. May not be as flashy as some but you'll get a horse fit for purpose. Brendon Hills always take brilliant care of the mare as well.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 June 2013)

upsallstud said:



			Hi,

Its some times nice to think a little out the box....Have you thought about using a young up and coming stallion?

We have lots of studs around at the moment... maybe have a look around and see what you would like to improve on your mare.

Amy 

Click to expand...

It is an expensive and risky business breeding young stock in general and whilst young, and unproven stallions may attract some breeders, I would not take the risk.

A large breeder could absorb a possible disappointment but for the single mare owner/breeder a proven stallion must be the more sensible route.

That said, I suppose it should me measured by deciding at what stage a young stallion can be judged as 'proven'.  There are plenty of racehorse and competition stallions that have been immensely successful in their own right but not gone on as a successful sire.

When I looked for stallions recently I was shocked at some of the types that had been kept entire.


----------



## RachelBristol (9 June 2013)

My eventer is by Courage II as well!

He also is lighter in build, but he has massive power in his jump, combined with light but powerful crisp strides.  Love him 

I rather like this Stallion at the moment http://www.elitestallions.co.uk/index.php?id=13&singleid=237&L=0


----------



## Lgd (10 June 2013)

This is my Spyder colt at around 6 weeks old - sorry bit wobbly but was videoed on my small digi camera

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150978914882978&l=8128084352413911940

At his Futurity 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151087393202978.460987.673237977&type=1&l=c937b95be8

Mum when she was in full work 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=35572277977&l=405dabe0ce


----------



## Geema (10 June 2013)

Did you see Carousel in the stallion parade at Bramham?


----------



## annar535 (10 June 2013)

Rachelbristol he is lovely, wow what a jump!

What would people recommend as best ai, or a natural covering?


----------

